# Cách uống tinh bột nghệ giúp giảm cân hiệu quả



## vietmom (3/5/18)

*Nhiều người mong muốn giảm cân và tìm đến tinh bột nghệ, Tuy nhiên nếu sử dụng đúng cách mới giúp bạn tăng hiệu quả khi sử dụng loại tinh bột này.*

*Uống tinh bột nghệ vào buổi sáng để giảm cân*
Buổi sáng bạn có thể thay cho việc ăn sáng hoặc ăn ít hơn hàng ngày bằng một cốc tinh bột nghệ bao gồm (2-3 muỗng cafe bột nghệ và 250 ml nước).
Việc sử dụng tinh bột nghệ mỗi buổi sang không chỉ giúp các bạn giảm cân mà còn có tác dụng cho làn da của bạn luôn sáng đẹp trong ngày.



​
Tinh bột nghệ có thể giúp bạn giảm cân hiệu quả
Nếu áp dụng thường xuyên cách giảm cân bằng bột nghệ này trong thời gian dài thì không chỉ giảm béo mà không cần dùng son phấn bạn cũng có một gương mặt đẹp tự nhiên với làn da sáng.

*Giảm cân hiệu quả với sữa chua và tinh bột nghệ*
Sữa chua ít béo là nguồn cung cấp protein tự nhiên có ít calo. Chế độ ăn uống giàu protein có thể giúp giảm cân bằng cách giảm cảm giác thèm ăn và tăng cường quá trình trao đổi chất. Sữa chua cũng giàu canxi, giúp giảm chất béo và ức chế việc trữ chất béo.

Chất curcumin trong tinh bột nghệ có tác dụng ngăn chặn sự hình thành các mách máu mới trong các lớp mỡ giúp giảm cân. Ngoài ra nghệ còn giúp giảm lượng cholesterol thừa trong máu, duy trì mức cholesterol ổn định, và có khả năng giúp giảm mỡ bụng nhanh chóng.
Khi kết hợp sữa chua với tinh bột nghệ thì chắc chắn đây là 1 hỗn hợp hoàn hảo để giảm cân và chăm sóc sắc đẹp.

_*Nguyên liệu cần có:*_
- 1 hộp sữa chua ( nên chọn mua sữa chua không đường nhé )
- 1 thìa cà phê tinh bột nghệ ( lưu ý là tinh bột nghệ, tránh mua nhầm bột nghệ, hiệu quả sẽ không cao)

_*Cách làm:*_
- Cho thìa tinh bột nghệ vào hộp sữa chua, rồi trộn đều. Nhớ trộn đều tay để có 1 hỗn hợp hòa quyện, như thế tác dụng mới cao.

_*Cách dùng:*_
- Dùng 1 hộp sữa chua tinh bột nghệ mỗi ngày vào mỗi sáng là tốt nhất. Không nên làm nhiều quá khi bạn muốn gấp rút giảm cân nhanh, chỉ 1 hộp mỗi ngày là đủ rồi, vì tinh bột nghệ có tính nóng, ăn nhiều cũng không tốt.

Bạn có thể làm 2 hũ hỗn hợp sữa chua tinh bột nghệ để có 1 thân hình hoàn hảo nhất. Thứ nhất một hũ bạn làm buổi sáng để giảm cân, bạn cần ăn trực tiếp hỗn hợp này. Thứ hai, bạn nên đắp hũ tinh bột nghệ sữa chua trước khi đi ngủ để có 1 làn da trắng mịn, hồng hào và láng mịn.

_Nguồn: Phunusuckhoe_


----------



## thucphamcs (20/12/18)

Tham khảo thêm cách uống tinh bột nghệ giảm cân tại đây:
Uống Tinh Bột Nghệ Có Giảm Cân Không?


----------

